# Rapid bath?



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these? At first when I saw them I thought it was just an expensive version of these 










but apparently the way it really works is by adding air and increasing the water pressure. I would love to try them if you could use your own shampoo with them... I'm not keen on having to purchase the rapid bath shampoo, especially since its very expensive! I believe around $9 for 3 shampoo cartridges and each one only lasts for 2 baths on a large dog. Thats just insane. 

But if it really works by blasting the water and air all the way down to the skin.... Maybe it would be worth it to just use with water? The reason I'm interested is because Tessa gets frequent baths as my service dog, and Emma gets nearly as frequent baths. Bathing is really hard on me physically, especially bending over. But if I could just sit on the edge of the tub or toilet and spray her down with this thing maybe its worth it. Any opinions?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just purchases one of those shower massage connections from Loews/Home Depot and installed it on my shower. While it doesn't automatically put the shampoo on my dogs, it does allow me to sit on the side of the tub while easily holding the shower head to wet and rinse off my dogs.

I don't have this one, but you can see how it has the 5' hose (some are shorter and the longer the better to get around the dog..)


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a Rinse Ace







but I still have to be bent over to scrub the shampoo into the coats, and bent over during part of the rinsing to get everything out thoroughly. Then bent over again doing conditioner and then rinse


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Lin, there is a place just outside Geist that is a store and self wash place, and had professional level shampoo adders in their sprayers. It was $18 for a large breed dog, and I thought it was TERRIBLE!

If the home use versions are anything like that one was, I would absolutely steer clear of it. I took one of my mom's GSD's there for a bath this winter and was extremely unimpressed. She was "cleaner" but not at all clean. The thing put out such a small amount of soap that although I could smell it, it wasn't hardly there at all.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought a rapid bath yesterday, but I bought the rapid bath that is just the hose attachment- no place to put cartridges or shampoo things. 

Aside from *** not liking it much (not that he likes baths anyways) it worked really well. My only complaint is that if you aren't constantly letting water out, it builds up heat in it somehow and when you spray it again it's REALLY hot. I just had to take a couple of seconds to let out all the hot water after I lathered him up.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

where did you buy it from? I haven't seen ones that doesn't hold the cartridges- I assume they are cheaper? Did it seem to have a more powerful spray than without using it?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I got it at walmart for 14.95. 

It definitely had a pretty powerful spray, although the entire thing is pretty cheap in general. It leaked a little bit (just oozed out) at some of the valves and such, but didn't affect me at all. I think if my dog would hold still I could rinse him out from a 2 or 3 feet away. 

I just realized that I wrote Frag's name without the R in my first post...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I love my wash wand. It concentrates the water well for a powerful stream and really lifts the coat up to get down to the skin. The flow is adjustable if you need less at times. You can squeegie with it too.

It does hook to a hose end. When I want warm water, I have to run a hose out of the basement window from the utility sink. In warm weather, my hose water is not real cold so we make it okay with a hose bath.

Wash Wand for Dogs & Small Animals


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

This is what a hose with the "Jet" setting is for in the summer, and hands + bottle of shampoo. Cold months, if I'm really forced to bath them, I have a shower attachment that I use, though J hasn't had a bath since he was tiny. 

Glad it seems to work well for some of you... My neighbor bought one and said she was going to sell it and just hand wash her.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Samba said:


> I love my wash wand. It concentrates the water well for a powerful stream and really lifts the coat up to get down to the skin. The flow is adjustable if you need less at times. You can squeegie with it too.
> 
> It does hook to a hose end. When I want warm water, I have to run a hose out of the basement window from the utility sink. In warm weather, my hose water is not real cold so we make it okay with a hose bath.
> 
> Wash Wand for Dogs & Small Animals


I used to have one of those for horses, I don't know what happened to it though... The one I had was really bad about the water dripping down and soaking my arm. In the advertising they said it prevents that from happening! But its a lot different when you're holding your arm up bathing a horse thats taller than you compared to washing a dog.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I LOVE my rapid bath. Yeah, it's plastic and not the best material, but it makes bathing SO much easier. I get through 5 baths on a cartridge of shampoo, at least, so I don't mind buying them. Someone also told me that you can get a syringe and refill the cartridges with your own shampoo, but I haven't done that yet.

Oh, and they dry faster too. I'm not sure why, maybe because it fluffs their hair up away from their bodies.


----------

